# It's a bromance like no other...



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

Spookie Monster (AKA Spookie) is my 3 year old DSH tabby. He has had residual neurological damage from head trauma when I got him at 4 weeks old. His bro-boo is Jason Bond (AKA Mr.Smooth) my 8 year old DSH tuxedo. They fight, sleep, eat, and even use the litter box together. They also take turns hanging out with the ladies (my other two cats). Spookie is usually the wing-man in those cases though!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Love the photos esp the first where Spookie looks like he is being squashed up and sure sounds like a Bromance :lol:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so cute. I love Spookie's ears. They are long and straight.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a wonderful relationship they have! I love stories of how cats bond - as I never seem to have them with my 6!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Spookie lets Mr. Smooth handle the ladies because he's busy picking up space transmissions with his ears. (Like Jodie Foster, but in a cute, not boring, way.)


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

how totally cute! everyone needs a good wingman or wingwoman. and they use the litterbox together??? that's the best!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! They're Both Adorable!!


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

Jason is 8 years? ish old (I'll have to check my records.) Spookie is 3 years old going on 4. Jason sort of adopted Spookie during a "weird" period in our house where the females were beating them both up. Now they all get along with minimal arguments and most disagreements are due to over-stimulation during play.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome cats! Thanks for sharing their pictures.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Such sweeties! I love Spookie's ears! The pic of Jason with his foreleg around him is adorable. 

Who's the pretty little Siamese (I think she's a Siamese?)?


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

spirite said:


> Such sweeties! I love Spookie's ears! The pic of Jason with his foreleg around him is adorable.
> 
> Who's the pretty little Siamese (I think she's a Siamese?)?


That's Snowball aka Baby my bottle fed cat, she is a siamese though.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Your kitties are so sweet! I love all the photos!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oooh that teeny ball of fluff turned into a beautiful kitty!


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I've never seen ears that close together!
How old is Snowball now? Was she an orphan?

How does Spookie's neurological damage effect him? I have a cat, that I picked up out of a ditch, with neurological damage. Sky can't run or jump, he'll fall over. But he climbs like a champ! I just wonder about other cats, how they get along or compensate for the limitations.:luv


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That is adorable.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Lovely kitties! All three of them are stunning!


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

KsKatt said:


> I've never seen ears that close together!
> How old is Snowball now? Was she an orphan?
> 
> How does Spookie's neurological damage effect him? I have a cat, that I picked up out of a ditch, with neurological damage. Sky can't run or jump, he'll fall over. But he climbs like a champ! I just wonder about other cats, how they get along or compensate for the limitations.:luv


For the first year he grew extremely slow, he's about 7 lbs now and still extremely small of structure (which is one reason his ears look huge) His ears are so close together because they had to be sewn tightly across the top of his head with suture for a week, he had lost the skin between his ears when the wound abscessed and ruptured on his head. We had to drain his head and the right side of his face multiple times from infection. For the first month we had him he was completely blind, had difficulty positioning himself so he could eat, was only able to turn left and unable to keep his balance very well. Spookie is blind in his right eye, has horrible depth perception, gets startled easily, and is randomly fearful, he cannot be scruffed due to the scar tissue pulling painfully on the top of his head. However, he has learned how to run, jump, climb, play, hunt, he eats, uses the litter box, keeps up with the other cats, holds his own if he's cornered, and even though he walks funny and his tail is permanently curled, he is now able to walk in a straight line and turn both left and right. 

Snowball was an orphan, I raised her with the dog and two other bottle-fed kittens. She's 4 years old now.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

The first photo where Spookie is getting semi-squished is adorable!


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

Very cute kitties! Spookies ears are Fantastic! and Mr Smooth has a pretty slick looking half a moustache!


----------

